# Can I cycle ECA and yohimbine HCL?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

If I cycle ECA two weeks on two weeks off, can I take yohimbine HCL for the weeks in-between?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yep, work on different receptors.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> If I cycle ECA two weeks on two weeks off, can I take yohimbine HCL for the weeks in-between?


but i would cycle eca with clen (and t3 if you're not GH through the entire cycle)


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> but i would cycle eca with clen (and t3 if you're not GH through the entire cycle)


Where would you recommend I buy clen from? So two weeks ECA then two weeks clen? GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cycling ECA and Clen is not a good idea unless your talking using them together as both use the same receptors to a degree, there is no need to cycle yohimbine HCL i would use it all the time then use the ECA or Clen on top of it.....


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> cycling ECA and Clen is not a good idea unless your talking using them together as both use the same receptors to a degree, there is no need to cycle yohimbine HCL i would use it all the time then use the ECA or Clen on top of it.....


Ok thanks Paul. If using only one, would you opt for ECA or clen?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i dont get on well with ECA so for me it would be clen but ECA does have the added benefit of dropping your appetite and giving you a buzz clen does not


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

With Clen its reccommended to cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off i believe as the body doesnt react to clen after the 2 weeks (some receptors or something, someone more knowledgeable will correct this)

so the ECA is used in the 2 week gap

Clen is more effective than ECA i believe depending on dosage


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Where would you recommend I buy clen?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I use clen and yohmbine with caffeine for 2 weeks. Then 2 weeks eca, works well.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

MXD said:


> I use clen and yohmbine with caffeine for 2 weeks. Then 2 weeks eca, works well.


**Cannot Ask this ***


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure I'm keen on this ECA. All I've done all day is sh1t and shiver!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> With Clen its reccommended to cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off i believe as the body doesnt react to clen after the 2 weeks (some receptors or something, someone more knowledgeable will correct this)
> 
> so the ECA is used in the 2 week gap
> 
> Clen is more effective than ECA i believe depending on dosage


ketotifen my friend.. no cycling..


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

its getting it?


----------

